# Moving to Colorado Springs...



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

Have a great oppurtunity to move and I am taking it! Packing up the family and moving to Colorado Springs. Now the reality of a move hits. How is the cycling there? I am an avid mtb/road rider moving from So.California.( year round riding, diverse routes, horrible traffic). So what is the "norm" in Colorado? How is the cycling community? Are ther many clubs or other cyclists? Any great events (centuries)? Any comments or info will be appreciated. 
Thanks, Tim


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Tons of Cycling!!*

check out www.americancycling.org for all sorts of links and info. 

winter months get iffy, but that will keep you pumped for the arrival of spring.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

I moved here from the Bay Area 6 years ago. I've noted that there aren't as many centuries here as there are back in CA, but there are some good ones. There's the Elephant Rock in late spring, good event, kinda reminds me of the Solvang Century, in terms of being a season opener, and there's the Triple Bypass, which is an epic ride! I've also heard some good things about the Santa Fe Century, down in New Mexico, but I haven't tried that one yet...


----------



## mtnwing (Aug 30, 2004)

*Durango for MTB*



spu2261 said:


> I moved here from the Bay Area 6 years ago. I've noted that there aren't as many centuries here as there are back in CA, but there are some good ones. There's the Elephant Rock in late spring, good event, kinda reminds me of the Solvang Century, in terms of being a season opener, and there's the Triple Bypass, which is an epic ride! I've also heard some good things about the Santa Fe Century, down in New Mexico, but I haven't tried that one yet...


It's a good long drive (prob 5-6 hours if I recall) but Durango is some of the best Mountainbiking you will find in this country. And a road trip from there to Moab is not bad once your in Durango. If your talking mtb, Durango is about as close to the center of the MTB universe as you will find. The bike shop there on the main drag has a awesome collection of old race bikes and jersey's from past pros. Town is very cozy and has great restaurants. Also lots of other great things to do there so it makes for a fun trip.

Crested Butte is also nice riding and the MTB hall of fame hails from there. (it's small I'll warn you).

-mtnwing
www.mountainbikes.net
www.roadbikes.net


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*You'll love it.*



spu2261 said:


> I've also heard some good things about the Santa Fe Century, down in New Mexico, but I haven't tried that one yet...


Yep, don't forget northern NM is just a few hours away. Santa Fe Century in May, Enchanted Circle (Red River/Taos/Angelfire) in Sept.

Colo Springs is a nice size city. Good downtown area, a couple colleges so you get some culture. Political wise it's rather conservative (It is the home of "Focus on the Family" after all). The Air Force Academy is on the north side. Olympic Training Center is in town, so you never know who you will see.

The mountains are right there so I don't think you have to go all the way to Durango to ride mtn bike. Head up the Arkansas River Valley through Salida to the Poncha Springs area for some really good mtn biking too.


----------

